# Is there an alternative to a full dental?



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I took Chelsy in for a UTI this week and she's on antibiotcs. I take her back in two weeks for a follow up and before I do that, I want to gather information about what to do with her teeth.

She is starting to really have a hard time eating because her teeth are so bad. She's refusing most food now. They gave me a quote a few months ago on a full dental, but there's no way I want to completely anesthetize her. Plus, they quoted me over $600 for it! 

Is there a way they can clean teeth without anesthetizing the old dogs? Has anyone had it done? I tried to scrape some tarter off of her teeth tonight but it is just way too caked on and hard to do while she's wiggling at home. Do you think they ever just give them a little something to relax them so they can scrape it off? What is even safe now for really old dogs?

Sorry for all the questions. I just want to have some info so I can ask the right questions when I take her in again.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Take her in and ask if they can do a Non-Anesthetic Dental on her. Those people are really good with most dogs, even the really wiggly,squirmy ones.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

have you tried petzlife or proden plaque off? I had better results with a second one, Uno had some build up on his canines, which flaked off after couple months of use, but you have to be consistent with it.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> have you tried petzlife or proden plaque off? I had better results with a second one, Uno had some build up on his canines, which flaked off after couple months of use, but you have to be consistent with it.


I have some enzyme toothpaste, but that's the only thing I've used on her. I'll look for those. Did you get them at a pet store? Maybe if I can get them cleaned once with no anesthetic, then I can use the plaque remover on a regular basis for the future.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I checked around with various vets in the area and can't find a single one that will clean her teeth without completely putting her under, complete with IV, bloodwork, the works. They all said that they have never heard of anyone cleaning teeth without completely anesthetizing the dog. Some of them also insisted that she be current on ALL vaccines. I specifically asked if they insist that 15 year old dogs get vaccines and they said yes. 

So, I'll try cleaning them at home with some toothpaste and an enzyme cleaner and see what happens. Maybe it will at least make her more comfortable.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

chowder said:


> I have some enzyme toothpaste, but that's the only thing I've used on her. I'll look for those. Did you get them at a pet store? Maybe if I can get them cleaned once with no anesthetic, then I can use the plaque remover on a regular basis for the future.


I know Petsmart sells the Petzlife spray and gel, but I'm not sure about Proden.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

If she'll be cooperative enough for you to get in her mouth the easiest thing I've used to pop tartar off with is hemostats. It works well on the thick pieces of hard gunk. If you tried that in conjunction with the enzyme cleaner it would have to be an improvement.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Donna Little said:


> If she'll be cooperative enough for you to get in her mouth the easiest thing I've used to pop tartar off with is hemostats. It works well on the thick pieces of hard gunk. If you tried that in conjunction with the enzyme cleaner it would have to be an improvement.


I tried using a hemostats on them yesterday but she was too wiggly. I picked up some tarter remover gel today and I may use that for a few days and see if I can get it a little softer and then try the hemastats again. I used to be pretty good at popping it off with my other Lhasa, but I haven't really done it to Chelsy before so she has to get used to me messing with her mouth. I'm sure you're right and it would at least make her more comfortable to get the big stuff off. 

I did check both boys teeth today and they are in great shape so at least I don't have to worry about the boys! It's always been my little dogs that have the teeth problems.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I got petzlife on ebay for $10 and proden when it was on clearance on some pet supply site. if you buy on ebay make sure they list an expiration date.


----------



## Tamara (Jul 17, 2011)

My mom had a full cleaning done on her miniature poodle late last year. She actually found a canine hygenist who goes to the client's house and does a cleaning without any anesthetic. She doesn't promote herself as a replacement for a dental depending on the dog's problems but if all that's needed is cleaning then she does that. Obviously a vet wouldn't be sending anyone this way as that is money out of their pocketbooks. If I were you I would be checking the net and any place local (natural pet stores maybe) for someone that may be performing these types of services. Apparently they are becoming a little more common.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Tamara said:


> My mom had a full cleaning done on her miniature poodle late last year. She actually found a canine hygenist who goes to the client's house and does a cleaning without any anesthetic. She doesn't promote herself as a replacement for a dental depending on the dog's problems but if all that's needed is cleaning then she does that. Obviously a vet wouldn't be sending anyone this way as that is money out of their pocketbooks. If I were you I would be checking the net and any place local (natural pet stores maybe) for someone that may be performing these types of services. Apparently they are becoming a little more common.


Sounds like a teeth float for horses!LOL But that sounds like a great idea!!

Good luck to you and Chelsy!! I dont blame you for not wanting to put her under!! There is NO WAY I could have put Beau under any time in the past 3 or 4 years! And there is TOTALLY no way that I would allow my sister's 15 year old Lhasa to go under!!


----------

